# Be Careful What You Say In Front of Your Cat



## ieatcookies (Jun 24, 2010)

The other day my husband was standing next to our cat's tower. Sabby, our lynx point siamese sat on the top shelf while my husband was petting him. We were discussing how Sabby never listens to me and never responds when I call him. To prove my point, I told him, "Sabby, swipe Daddy's glasses." Lo and Behold, less than 3 seconds later, I see my husband's glasses fly across the room! We were both stunned, and then I started cracking up. My Sabby looked like he was very proud of himself. 

Unfortunately, as things go, I couldn't convince him to do a do-over. I tried for the next week with a video cam in my hand to recreate the incident - but to no avail. At least my husband can attest that my cat does have selective hearing. He still doesn't come when I call him, but will run across the apartment at the sound of me opening a can of cat food.


----------



## Kobster (Feb 1, 2007)

BWAHAHAHAHA! Now thats funny! Your Sabby really sounds like my Sully (also a siamese) when he gets up on his cat tree he thinks he's king of all he surveys and will swat at people when they walk past. He's knocked my glasses off before too! Sooooo funny!


----------

